# Dvorak - String Quartet 6 op.12 (SQ review)



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Again, very few recordings of this quartet so here are my thoughts on the performances starting with my top preferences.

1. *Panocha* - whilst the Panochas maybe don't begin with the bite of the Vlachs, the control of dynamics and beauty of tone in this performance is a winning combination. They certainly capture Dvorak's folk inspiration better than the others in this fine disc. **** 1/2

2. *Vogler* - another interesting performance and one that pays a lot of attention to the lyrical nature of this quartet. Little vibrato but plenty of warmth and great tone. ****

3.* Vlach Prague* - glorious first two movements and a bit more passion in the 2nd half would have put this one right at the top. Still a very decent account. ***1/2

4. *Prague* - not one of the Prague's strongest performances but still plenty to enjoy and easily recommendable. ***1/2

5. *Stamitz* - I don't think this ensemble get to grips with the 6th quartet here, feeling that the first two movements are a little undernourished. It's not bad but the others available are much more recommendable.


----------

